# Can his ear be fixed?



## Celestevah (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

This isn't a health risk but I didn't know what other forum to put this question in... We just got a 9 week old puppers on Sunday. But after Oliver (our 1 yr old Dachshund) and Brisco were playing last night... I noticed that Brisco's right ear wasn't flopped over like it should be. It's like a part on the backside folds in. After I make it flop over, it slowly folds back in) Is this something that can be corrected? Did this happen from them playing? I know it probably shouldn't bother me but it totally does, as I'm someone that likes things to look the same (like I feel uneven with more tattoos on the right side than the left haha. I also have to chew on both sides!)

Here is a picture from Monday night, when his ears were still the same... 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/keepmyjealousy/6008780662/

Here are a few pictures the boyfriend took on lunch...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/keepmyjealousy/6008720171/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/keepmyjealousy/6009268152/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/keepmyjealousy/6008720293/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/keepmyjealousy/6009268274/

I've read about massing ears and taping ears but I didn't know if that would help or if it was necessary. I feel so bad that it bothers me so much that they don't match!!!!!!


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

I know that Dane puppy's ears go all wonky during teething - and I also know some people will tape natural ears down to have them sit properly. It wouldn't hurt to tape I suppose


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Ellie, my doxieXchi has the strangest ears. For the most part her ears will sit like a normal doxie, but lots of times they do what your pups ears are doing. She had the folded over for a few weeks at one point, but then they went back to normal.


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

My puppy's ears have been doing that since we got her. One day both ears flop symmetrically, other days one or the other doesn't flop "right." Sometimes one ear goes wonky for a few days and then they're symmetrical for a few days & the other will go wonky. I've chalked it up to growth spurts & I expect she'll eventually have ears that both flop the same way on a consistent basis.


----------



## Celestevah (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks so much for the replies!!!!!!!!! I was so worried lol. I thought Oliver hurt him somehow while they were playing, even though we keep a close eye on them since Oliver is 6 pds heavier! they're both still my cuties tho


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Celestevah said:


> Thanks so much for the replies!!!!!!!!! I was so worried lol. I thought Oliver hurt him somehow while they were playing, even though we keep a close eye on them since Oliver is 6 pds heavier! they're both still my cuties tho


Haha ,6 pounds is nothing! I have a 20 pound dog and a 6o pound dog that wrestle like none other. And Kodi (aussie) had strange ears during teething too, they were up and then down, (thank goodness they stayed down after teething) and some days one was higher than the other it was crazy!


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

Don't assume your pup's ears will stay like this. When I adopted Kenda, both ears folded completely:










As she grew, one stood up and one stayed folded:










I understand that my dog's asymmetry would give you hives, but I'm trying to say that when they're little, these things are often transient. Try not to think about it and address it if it becomes a medical issue.

And love the stuffing out of your cute little puppy! :clap2:


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

workerant said:


> Don't assume your pup's ears will stay like this. When I adopted Kenda, both ears folded completely:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OT, sorry, but OMG your dog is too cute, I love the one ear up one down. You better watch out or you will be one less dog next time you leave home.


----------



## Celestevah (Jan 10, 2011)

workerant said:


> Don't assume your pup's ears will stay like this. When I adopted Kenda, both ears folded completely:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha. I do love the stuff out of him. His ears aren't looking as cute as your dogs!!!! It just looks odd  He's still a cute little stinker.


----------



## mountain woman (Jun 8, 2011)

My dogs ears are constantly changing... from floppy to straight to one ear up ... it changes every week. Also, i dig the buffalo bills shirt. Hometown pride


----------



## Celestevah (Jan 10, 2011)

mountain woman said:


> My dogs ears are constantly changing... from floppy to straight to one ear up ... it changes every week. Also, i dig the buffalo bills shirt. Hometown pride


Ah nice!! I am so excited football is back. Now that we moved to MD we don't know where we will be able to watch the games. There are places in VA but it's too far. Not that it matters since the patriots got haynesworth and ochocinco. UGH!!!!


----------

